# ITV - ARE YOU LIVING ABROAD? DO YOU HAVE FAMILY IN THE UK YOU HAVE BEEN UNABLE TO SEE?



## bianca.clayton

Are you living abroad? Do you have family in the UK who you've been unable to see in years, and unsure when you'll get to see them?

ITV are making a programme exploring long distance families and we'd love to hear from you!

Please email: [email protected]
Thank you


----------

